# Nachweis Nachlaufzeit bei verriegelten Schutzeinrichtungen



## redria (21 Januar 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin seit ca. einem halben Jahr für die sicherheitstechnische Bewertung in unserem Sondermaschinen-Bau zuständig.

Standardmäßig verbauen wir Schutztürschalter mit stromlos geöffneter Zuhaltung. Die Zuhaltung wird über eine Sicherheitssteuerung überwacht. Der Betätiger wird über einen Standard SPS-Ausgang angesteuert.
 Laut DIN EN ISO 14119 dürfen wir diese Schutztürschalter nur zum Prozessschutz einsetzen (da stromlos geöffnet). Die Risikobeurteilung nennt keine Gründe für eine Ausnahme.
Die Schutztüren sind aus einem Aluprofil und Makrolonscheibe gefertigt. Die Öffnungszeit bis ein Spalt vorhanden ist, der groß genug ist um mit einem Körperteil die Gefahr zu erreichen, würde ich im Worst Case auf 0,3s abschätzen.

Die Anlagen, die wir bauen haben i.d.R. sehr kurze Nachlaufzeiten von < 0,5s.
Nun haben wir ausnahmsweise an einer Anlage einen anderen Schutztürschalter verbaut. Dessen Position wird zwar ebenso wie die der anderen Schalter über eine Sicherheitssteuerung abgefragt, jedoch verfügt dieser über keine Zuhaltung.
Unstrittig ist, dass wir für den letztgenannten Schutztürschalter einen Nachweis nach DIN EN ISO 13855 erbringen müssen. D.h. den Nachweis, dass die Nachlaufzeit kleiner ist als die Zeitdauer, um die Gefahr zu erreichen. Insbesondere, da die Gefahrenstelle räumlich sehr nah an der Schutztür liegt.

Meine Fragestellung bezieht sich aber vielmehr auf die Schutztürschalter mit Zuhaltung zum Prozessschutz.
Das, was ich bisher in den Normen gelesen habe, lässt für mich eigentlich nur den Schluss zu, dass auch bei diesen der Nachweis nach DIN EN ISO 13855 zu erbringen ist.
Mein Bauchgefühl sagt mir aber, dass es doch extrem unwahrscheinlich ist, dass der SPS Ausgang ausfällt und just in diesem Moment ein Bediener eine Schutztür öffnet und eine Gefahrenstelle erreicht. 
Kann ich an irgendeiner Stelle meinem Bauchgefühl Rechnung tragen? In den Normen konnte ich dazu nichts finden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

redria


----------



## Heinileini (21 Januar 2021)

Gibt es eine Rückmeldung, dass die Zuhaltung tatsächlich am zuhalten ist?
Falls ja, dann den Prozess nur mit dieser Rückmeldung freigeben, sagt mein Bauchgefühl.


----------



## redria (21 Januar 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Rückmeldung, dass die Zuhaltung tatsächlich am zuhalten ist?
> Falls ja, dann den Prozess nur mit dieser Rückmeldung freigeben, sagt mein Bauchgefühl.



Ja, die gibt es. Der Schutztürschalter überwacht das. D.h. der Schutztürschalter gibt folgende Signale zweikanalig aus:

Tür geöffnet
FALSE
Tür geschlossen aber nicht zugehalten
FALSE
Tür geschlossen und zugehalten
TRUE


----------



## redria (21 Januar 2021)

Ich habe mir noch ein paar Gedanken gemacht und versucht, mein Bauchgefühl zu untermauern. Aufgrund des inhaltlichen Sprungs hoffe ich, dass der Doppelpost okay ist.

Je größer die Nachlaufzeit in obiger Konstellation ist, desto wahrscheinlicher ist es, dass die Faktoren "SPS Ausgang fällt aus" und "Person öffnet Tür und erreicht Gefährdung" zusammenfallen. Genauso auch, dass die Faktoren "Energieausfall" und "Person öffnet Tür und erreicht Gefährdung" zusammenfallen. 
Bei unseren Nachlaufzeiten von 0,5s würde ich sagen, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit hierfür gegen 0 geht. Bei größeren Nachlaufzeiten wäre das natürlich anders.
Ich kann aber auch diese Behauptungen nicht mit Zahlen untermauern.
Könnte ich also eventuell mit einem Fehlerausschluss argumentieren?


----------



## Fluffi (21 Januar 2021)

Wenn die Zuhaltung nur mit einem normalen SPS-Ausgang angesteuert wird, musst du in der Betrachtung davon ausgehen dass hier ein Fehler vorliegt, ganz egal was du denkst wie Wahrscheinlich das wäre und auch wenn es gefühlt sehr unwahrscheinlich ist. Es zählt dann ganz einfach folgendes: Öffnungszeit der Türe + Zugriff zur Gefahrenquelle mit 1,5m/s (sofern ich mich nicht irre) > Nachlaufzeit. Das kann man ausrechnen. Aber bei einer Nachlaufzeit von <0,5s soltle das doch hinhauen.


----------



## Tommi (21 Januar 2021)

Dein Bauchgefühl teile ich absolut, aber die Hersteller der Sicherheitskomponenten
haben die Norm halt anders geschrieben.
Wie lange dauert es, bis ein Mensch die Schutztür soweit auf hat, daß er durchpasst?
Bei Türen, die nach außen öffnen, ca. 1s. Dann kannst Du für Deine Applikation
Prozeßzuhaltungen nehmen. (EN 13855, Kapitel 9.)

Bei laaangen Nachlaufzeiten sieht das Ganze anders aus.


----------



## Larry Laffer (21 Januar 2021)

redria schrieb:


> Mein Bauchgefühl sagt mir aber, dass es doch extrem unwahrscheinlich ist, dass der SPS Ausgang ausfällt und just in diesem Moment ein Bediener eine Schutztür öffnet und eine Gefahrenstelle erreicht.
> Kann ich an irgendeiner Stelle meinem Bauchgefühl Rechnung tragen?



Ich habe das an dieser Stelle immer so betrachtet, dass die Zuhaltung immer eine Funktion ist, die mir als Programmierer oder dem Bediener der Maschine hilft damit ein problemloses (oder loseres) späteres Wieder-Anfahren möglich ist. Deshalb kann hier die Zuhaltung auch (aus meiner Sicht) durchaus über einen "normalen" SPS-Ausgang erfolgen.
Die Sicherheit und die Anordnung der Tür war immer so gestaltet, dass hier alles vom Türschalter selbst abhängig war und nicht von der Zuhaltung. Denk hier vielleicht auch immer daran, dass bei vielen dieser Türschalter eine Öffnung der Tür (auch im verriegelten Zustand) auch immer mit dem Aufbringen einer gewissen Kraft möglich ist ...
Ich weiß jetzt nicht welchen Schalter du hier speziell am Start hast ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## stevenn (22 Januar 2021)

wann brauche ich eine Zuhaltung und wann reicht eine verriegelung.
verriegelung reicht aus, wenn das System ( die gefährliche Bewegung) schneller steht als eine Person hin kommt. dementpsrechende normen wurden schon genannt.
eine zuhaltung benötige ich, wenn es länger "nachdreht".
stromlos geschlossen ist die normale zuhaltung, schlichtweg aus dem Grund, wenn z.B. Stromausfall ist, wird weiter zugehalten und es kann keine Person in den Gefahrenbereich.
wir lösen das mittlerweile mit einer USV. das heißt, fällt der Strom aus, wird weiter zugehalten, solange, bis der Prüfstand steht.

es geht auch nicht alleine darum, dass die SpS falsch schaltet, sondern dass ein Mensch (in der Theorie, praktisch ist es auch möglich) die zuhaltung "aufbricht". das habe ich selbst schon bei einem schalter geschafft, bei dem die Zuhaltekraft 6500 N war. Und wer sich ein bisschen damit auskennt, weiß, das ist viel höher als nötig(laut norm).


----------

